# Cms-hcc risk adjustment audits



## SHIBA425 (Mar 27, 2009)

Hello,
Can anyone out there give me some assistance or information on the CMS-HCC Risk adjustment audits?

I did research the CMS website, what a mess that is to get specific information.    

 I am looking for the complete list of HCC code categories, tools to educate physicians on proper diagnositc coding, plain english description of what this program really is, information on how to perform the HCC Risk Adjustment Audit and anything else that I may not be aware of with this type of audit.

I know it sounds like alot, but for those of you who are already working on this project it may be real easy for you to direct me or share whatever information you can with me.

I appreciate any assistance you can provide.

Thank you in advance.
Jeanne F.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Mar 27, 2009)

Is this what you're looking for?  I'm trying to open some of the links but I need to install some software....grrrrrrrrrrrr    Let me know...I would like this information too.

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/MedicareAdvtgSpecRateStats/06_Risk_adjustment.asp


----------



## SHIBA425 (Mar 27, 2009)

Thank you,  This is the mess I was referring to on the CMS site.   I am unable to open the attachements and software.  If you get it open or loaes let me know if it is helpful.  Maybe someone else has input for us.   

If I get anyting I will let you know.

Jeanne

"When life hands you lemons.....make lemonade" ~ Maxine


----------



## em2177 (Mar 27, 2009)

You can use the following websites which provide a lot of useful information on HCC codes and provider education: hccblog.com, hccuniversity.com and ingenix.com. I use these websites myself as I do HCC Risk Adjustment audits/chart reviews too.


----------



## SHIBA425 (Mar 27, 2009)

Thank you I will check them out.  Appreciate your input.

Jeanne


----------



## SHIBA425 (Mar 27, 2009)

Check out the rply from  em2177 above, it may be beneficial to you as well.

Thanks
Jeanne


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Mar 27, 2009)

Thank you Elizabeth.  These are great sites!


----------



## serhaug (May 11, 2010)

*RADV Training Manual*

Hey, Jeanne - 

I know a fair amount about the CMS RADV audits and would be happy to help you!

First, I would read the CMS RADV training manual available at the link below. It's from 2008, but that is the most recent revision
http://www.csscoperations.com/new/usergroup/traininginfo.html

If you have specific questions you can either contact me on a private thread or give me a call 614-438-3429.

Serine Haugsness, CPC


----------

